# LFTS 10-25



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bundle up homies it's chilly out there. Should be a great morning. Let's get em!


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck all! Two more days before I’m back out. :bouncy:


----------



## natemac (Oct 11, 2012)

Heading out in Ottawa County, deer everywhere on the drive in.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Heading out also, cold for sure.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Dam brother is getting married on Saturday and I’m on a plane to Austin in ten minutes! F this. If it wasn’t his wedding I’d of never sent the card back saying I was going! WTF gets married during deer season. Poor me ‍♂


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Groundsize said:


> Dam brother is getting married on Saturday and I’m on a plane to Austin in ten minutes! F this. If it wasn’t his wedding I’d of never sent the card back saying I was going! WTF gets married during deer season. Poor me ‍♂


I'll keep an eye on your place while you're gone. Shoot me the coordinates to the 170 stand.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Oldest is out the door for a potential all day sit, heading to one of our watering holes with a mock scrape along a travel corridor that has had nice bucks st it the last 3 days, wind in his face. I'm about to head out with my other boy to a low impact stand for a morning sit! Good luck all it's picking up out there.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

out in the heated box blind, good luck all.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good luck to everyone today. I will finally be able to join the LFTS thread tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> Bundle up homies its5cholly out there. Should be a great morning. Let's get em!


Sure would be nice if some of you out this morning would take note of when you think it is light enough to shoot and post it later on. Good luck in the meantime.


----------



## handliner101 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in the same boat old lady's bf is getting married on Saturday to off to Pennsylvania tomorrow afternoon what's wrong with people it deer season 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

That's all I could think this morning leaving for work at 330 was how nice of a morning it was. The moon had everything lit up and the Frost was glistening. Didn't see a deer all the way in though. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

handliner101 said:


> I'm in the same boat old lady's bf is getting married on Saturday to off to Pennsylvania tomorrow afternoon what's wrong with people it deer season
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Your a bigger man than me, going to your wifes boyfriends wedding.. If it was me I'd be staying home and hunting. She can go watch her boyfriend get married by herself.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

handliner101 said:


> I'm in the same boat old lady's bf is getting married on Saturday to off to Pennsylvania tomorrow afternoon what's wrong with people it deer season
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


See that’s different! If it’s not direct family I’m out! I hate weddings and refuse to go during deer season. Poor us!


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

Job is keeping me out of the woods til his afternoon.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Woke up with a migraine and diarrhea with a fever and a cough. No way I can work today! 

Good luck all


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bucman said:


> Woke up with a migraine and diarrhea with a fever and a cough. No way I can work today!
> 
> Good luck all


The doc recommends lots of fresh air to cure those symptoms. Get your butt in a tree.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Am I missing something....
WHO GO’s TO THEIR WIFE’s BOYFRIENDS WEDDING?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck out there this morning. I’m in the office but won’t be very productive...I’m outta here at 3 and will be in a stand this afternoon. Then I’ll be making the late night drive tonight up to our cabin for the weekend!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

It's a pretty, crisp fall morning. Wishing I was hunting, but I am going to be patient. I start getting after it about Oct 27, and really push it Nov 4-9. Good luck everyone, and be safe in the tree.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Bucman said:


> Woke up with a migraine and diarrhea with a fever and a cough. No way I can work today!
> 
> Good luck all


Hope ya feel better.. Good luck!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Sam22 said:


> It's a pretty, crisp fall morning. Wishing I was hunting, but I am going to be patient. I start getting after it about Oct 27, and really push it Nov 4-9. Good luck everyone, and be safe in the tree.


Don’t wait too long!!! The rut is on!!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Not sure what will get done in the office today..... I'm out at 3pm corn field was just cut and I'm debating on what stand to sit in. Wish I was there now. Good luck today for all who climbed a tree.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

12 so far this morning. One nice buck before legal shooting light


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Im with you guys in spirit cant get out till Saturday itching to go GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

LFTO this morning and LFTS this afternoon through the weekend! Good luck ladies and gentleman!!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Out in a stand in Northern Oakland Co. Pefect weather for a morning hunt. Looking for some action.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

6 ,pt, just came in for doe can call. maybe a shooter next yr


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

bigmac said:


> Am I missing something....
> WHO GO’s TO THEIR WIFE’s BOYFRIENDS WEDDING?


First post on that was wife's bf, I think probably best friend? Bomba having some fun with it..

Still, who goes to that wedding during deer season?
Maybe if it's at the local courthouse at noon and they want you for a witness..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, what a perfect morning!! Hoping to see some action on here.

Working half day today, then tomorrow is my last day before 9 straight days off. 10/27 - 11/4, those days are simply what I live for (and kids and wife and blah blah blah).


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Does the friend own any prime land that they aren't hunting??  Good luck all. I am done until Saturday and they are calling for an east wind. I have a good spot for that!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Seen two deer so far, one to far to tell and i think a ten point at about 30 yards yet the arrow fly and I think he he went about 70 yards and went down in the tall grass. I hope. Going to go check in about a hour.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Dam brother is getting married on Saturday and I’m on a plane to Austin in ten minutes! F this. If it wasn’t his wedding I’d of never sent the card back saying I was going! WTF gets married during deer season. Poor me ‍♂


Make sure you remember to bring your fancy Nike's shoes to the wedding and not them hunting ones..lol..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Groundsize said:


> Dam brother is getting married on Saturday and I’m on a plane to Austin in ten minutes! F this. If it wasn’t his wedding I’d of never sent the card back saying I was going! WTF gets married during deer season. Poor me ‍♂


Thanks for leaving your location on when you posted the other day after the encounter with Mr. 170.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Don’t wait too long!!! The rut is on!!


I heard a rumor that the deer in central Michigan all breed on the night of Oct 17, darn, we all missed the rut.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm living through my 20 yr old son right now as he has the whole property to himself today...3 does so far..Wind is dead calm...Hillsdale..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Groundsize said:


> Dam brother is getting married on Saturday and I’m on a plane to Austin in ten minutes! F this. If it wasn’t his wedding I’d of never sent the card back saying I was going! WTF gets married during deer season. Poor me ‍♂


Going to be mid 80s this weekend in Austin (near 80 here in Dallas). Hope you brought your shorts.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Does running all around. 3 fresh scrapes in front of me that I already had a spike, 5 point and bb visit. Beautiful morning in Ottawa county.









Sent from my XT1565 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Slow so far. Goose hunters to the North seem to be having fun though. Son just had a 6pt go by. He wants an 8pt or better. We all only bought 1 buck tag each, trying to do our part to get a few older bucks around.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Bucman said:


> Woke up with a migraine and diarrhea with a fever and a cough. No way I can work today!
> 
> Good luck all


Must have been that "4-pack" you had last night. Lightweight!


----------



## Warace2002 (Oct 18, 2018)

davewcrook said:


> Up date on buck. It’s a eleven point. Of course pic won’t load. But will have wife figure it out later


Congrats!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Helping a buddy pull his dock and work is keeping me outta the tree today. However the next 3 I will be in the tree! Good luck to all who made the climb this morning! Congrats on the buck Dave, we need pics!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

smoked a doe last night. Couldn't help myself, couldn't take it any longer.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing this morning. My son saw 1 6pt so far.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

davewcrook said:


> Up date on buck. It’s a eleven point. Of course pic won’t load. But will have wife figure it out later


I had success yesterday by reducing the file size and then copying the image and pasting it into my reply. Uploading files did not work.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Who’s still out? Anything moving?


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m not out but I do a lot of driving for work and I’ve seen deer out moving within the last hour in multiple different locations


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Highways look like slaughter houses this morning though so they must have been running in the moonlight too


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

davewcrook said:


> Up date on buck. It’s a eleven point. Of course pic won’t load. But will have wife figure it out later


Congratulaitions on the 11! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Highways look like slaughter houses this morning though so they must have been running in the moonlight too


Just noticed the same thing. Saw 3 bodies on mile 10 mile drive home and as I was almost home had to slam on the brakes as a doe and fawn decide to walk across the highway. The rut is starting to get ramped up now.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

How does a guy know when the rut starts?????......................count the carcasses on your way to work!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Been up in central Ionia county for a half hour. Tree rats everywhere.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Kid ended up seeing 3 does a spike, and a 6 ptr this morning....

This afternoon I got him going in ninja style into a stand that's nestled into a fat fencerow that divides a standing cornfield and crp field..2 weeks ago 140" class was seen getting up out of crp 40 yds from this stand..Hopefully he's still around..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Didn't get out for the morning campaigning for proposal 1. May get out this evening still have two townships to hit. Some of these old folks aren't friendly. Geeshe now i know how it feels to be a Jehovah witness


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m out in Jackson County. It feels good out here.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Had to run some errands for work. Told the boss when I was done i wouldn't be returning. 
Heading to a tree! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

About to walk out the door headed to state land here in Monroe. Looking for my first state land deer...unlikely but hey its been a year of firsts for me so hopefully that trend will continue


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Finally made back out. Calhoun co. Been out for 1/2 hour already saw a 4pt pushing some does


----------



## Fishmaster 196 (Mar 19, 2016)

20 ft up on a hay field in the back 40. 120 acres of corn to the south and a creek bottom to the east. Wind from the SW. scrapes all along the edge of the field. My first real sit of the year. Lakeshore, Sanilac County.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

My view for the evening. Bean field to the west is getting something spread on it. Bean field on the opposite side of the section is getting picked and worked up. Hopefully all that racket moves some my way.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Sitting at work thinking being a jobless bum with a tree stand and bow sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I’m in a stand in Mason county


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Out in st.clair Twp. I'm not going to be too picky tonight.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

G5monotech said:


> Sitting at work thinking being a jobless bum with a tree stand and bow sounds pretty good right now.


If that's directed towards my earlier post I should clarify. I meant that I wasn't coming back today.... I'm not throwing 21 years away that easy.   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Settled in for the night. Fresh scrape 20yds out. Bean field around my property appears to now be a ww field.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Still not a hair. Guess I should have fished for a couple hours. Lets see what evening brings.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TROUT KING!*

Hope you have an enjoyable evening.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday TK!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

No


BucksandDucks said:


> If that's directed towards my earlier post I should clarify. I meant that I wasn't coming back today.... I'm not throwing 21 years away that easy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not directed at your post. Just what I was thinking while at work looking out the window


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

settled in for the evening ehind the house. i think this is going to be a good nght. Good luck to all and be safe!!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TROUT KING!*
> 
> Hope you have an enjoyable evening.


Happy birthday trout king!! Only the cool people have birthdays on October 25th!! Just saying!!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

In the ladder stand that has not been Sat yet this season. Looking for good things to happen


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

It's scary quite!! I would rather have a little wind


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Myself and 2 daughters are out in western Isabella county hopefully tonight is their night but I like shooting deer also so if a big guy comes by me he is in the danger zone 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Tonight's set
Got itchy trigger finger my partner 150yds West. I'm gonna do some calling and see if I can pull something out of the sanctuary by him. 
The deer been moving all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am on a call that is absolutely going in circles. I should have followed my intuition and became a biologist.
Shoot straight MS folks.
I will be back in the woods tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Always hate these very light winds. Constantly switching directions 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

First sit since I missed/killed that buck on Monday morning. Shot my bow and it was dead on. That means it’s operator error from the tree stand. Figured out partically it’s my anchor point because this stand is a little higher than I’m used to and just adjust my aiming point slightly with this steep angle. 3 clean misses and a double lung....Ive done much less in a season!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trout King said:


> Thanks guys.


Happy birthday TK! 

Just got settled in my stand got home a little later than anticipated. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Back in the same stand as last night. Only saw one small buck and four does last night so hoping they are moving better tonight. Good luck to all.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

CDN1 said:


> How does a guy know when the rut starts?????......................count the carcasses on your way to work!


Maybe when you watch a buck breed a doe 3 times while in stand. Then the amount of movement at all times of the day. If you hunt long enough you will know when the rut starts.


----------



## MarshMann (Nov 8, 2016)

Glimpsed one on the other edge of swamp next to cornfield about a half hour ago. Crazy bird noise in the swamp since. Calm with s gusts in Calhoun


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

First sit of the year for me. Saginaw county. Never thought I’d say “first sit” on October 25. Having to take my son to UofM hospital twice a week AND working full time I guess makes that happen.

Glad to be out though. I missed this.

Good luck guys


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Doe and a fawn just snuck through. Very calm and quite winds south and a little east. What little there is anyways.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> First sit of the year for me. Saginaw county. Never thought I’d say “first sit” on October 25. Having to take my son to UofM hospital twice a week AND working full time I guess makes that happen.
> 
> Glad to be out though. I missed this.
> 
> Good luck guys


Sorry about your son, hopefully everything is ok!! Good luck to you tonight!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I've seen the tracks, the rubs , the scrapes and this morning in the moon light I saw the buck. Now I've moved in to see if I can cut him off.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Set up on the edge of a Marsh, Kzoo county public. Bumped one from a bed while I was setting up. 

Getting better with my mobile set up, less noise every time.

It sure feels like deer season in the woods, very thankful to be in a tree.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Nothing but squirrels the last 2to hours 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> First sit of the year for me. Saginaw county. Never thought I’d say “first sit” on October 25. Having to take my son to UofM hospital twice a week AND working full time I guess makes that happen.
> 
> Glad to be out though. I missed this.
> 
> Good luck guys


Hope your son is fine, hunting can wait!!


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Back at it behind the house tonight saw deer every evening this week just not the shooters i hope tonight changes that good luck everyone Shoot Straight

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Somebody needs to put a big boy on the ground tonight! I’m out in Van Buren.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Out in allegan co. Been a slow year for me , is it November yet?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m on the board! Doe Down! Got in my stand in Barry County at 4:30 after rushing home from work. I hear foot steps coming my way a little before 5 and at 5 I made a perfect shot on a nice doe at 15 yds! She ran about 120 yds and went down! I can see her from my stand, no tracking necessary!! I’m going to stick it out until dark and see if I can double up on a big buck!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Got a feeling there’s going to be some action had tonight. 3 does so far here...and the view (hope this works, first time trying the new method)


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Great job Dewy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats dewy6068. Good luck on the daily double!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

One of my daughter's just had a spike come check a scrape 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Oakland county on public land tonight. I have not see any thing resembling the rut in this neck of the woods yet. We shall see what happens tonight. Good luck all!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

3 does 3 fawns. Very very quiet tonight.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Just had a group of doe and fawn come through. Getting ready to take a doe, heard a grunt. Just Mr. Forkhorn ruining the party!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> First sit since I missed/killed that buck on Monday morning. Shot my bow and it was dead on. That means it’s operator error from the tree stand. Figured out partically it’s my anchor point because this stand is a little higher than I’m used to and just adjust my aiming point slightly with this steep angle. 3 clean misses and a double lung....Ive done much less in a season!


Just in case...Be sure you bend at the waist instead of lowering your bow arm, if you need to hold lower than horizontal when drawn.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Another little guy went by.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

5 point down.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> 5 point down.


Gnarly!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am still in shock that he didn’t move as I walked in. Piled up 50 yards away


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack77 said:


> View attachment 335548
> I am still in shock that he didn’t move as I walked in. Piled up 50 yards away


Well, you better wait out the shock or you'll slice your finger cutting his windpipe...

Nice work!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

7 doe and a spike for me. He was having fun chasing


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Zero deer tonight


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll be out tomorrow night through the weekend. I got a text from cakebaker today that said "Friday evening should start rolling"


Expect pics.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Doe with two fawns. Four turkeys and a gazillion squirrels. Congrats to all those successful hunters today!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I'll be out tomorrow night through the weekend. I got a text from cakebaker today that said "Friday evening should start rolling"
> 
> 
> Expect pics.


Rolling a Doobie ?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Last
Picture of my deer. This is set on 34 degrees.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Jack77 said:


> View attachment 335548
> I am still in shock that he didn’t move as I walked in. Piled up 50 yards away


He was too tired from chasing.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

And my wife just brought me a piece of her incomprable apple pie.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

pigeon said:


> Rolling a Doobie ?


We're going to be rolling all sorts of **** if I kill a B1G1 tomorrow!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> 7 doe and a spike for me. He was having fun chasing


 That's a lot of deer to shoot in an evening!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> View attachment 335551
> And my wife just brought me a piece of her incomprable apple pie.
> View attachment 335551


Only one more thing needed for the perfect night.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

pigeon said:


> Zero deer tonight


Sure sounds like tomorrow could be a really good day (compared to today). Good luck and soak up the peacefulness of the outdoors!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> What's that, a foot rub?


Three of his buddies stop over with a case of Labatt's.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)




----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

davewcrook said:


>


Finally got it to work. The eleven point I killed today


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

davewcrook said:


> Finally got it to work. The eleven point I killed today


Stud! Any pics with its head up?


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ended up seeing 4 bucks(biggest one was a basket 6) and 3 does tonight.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

davewcrook said:


>


 The Beast is dead! Long live the mighty Beast!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

davewcrook said:


>


Holy moly! Big Buck!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dave awesome buck!..Thats what we're talking about.!.Congrats..Any history with him??..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

davewcrook said:


>


That's awesome! Great Job!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

My son missed this buck tonight at last light..
Used his 30 yd pin and shot over his back..Buck hung around 30 min after after dark sniffing his ilumanock and arrow..He didn't want to shoot again in low light..Only deer he saw.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

W a i t i n g After a liver shot. I think he is still down about 50 yards but am not certain. There were a few deer that would not leave the area until I climbed down. Then there was some commotion. Have to work tomorrow so it’s going to be a long night. Not complaining


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I Hope gets another crack at him. Good restraint for him not taking the shot he was not confident with.



sniper said:


> My son missed this buck tonight at last light..
> Used his 30 yd pin and shot over his back..Buck hung around 30 min after after dark sniffing his ilumanock and arrow..He didn't want to shoot again in low light..Only deer he saw.
> View attachment 335554
> 
> ...


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

davewcrook said:


>


What a stud buck! Congrats!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

dewy6068 said:


> Here she is. Perfect shot but she didn’t bleed hardly at all. Good thing I saw her go down! Disconnected her heart from lungs...all internal bleeding!


Good job! Awesome shot. Congratulations.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I'll be out tomorrow night through the weekend. I got a text from cakebaker today that said "Friday evening should start rolling"
> 
> 
> Expect pics.


He told me Sunday :yikes:


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

davewcrook said:


>


Holy buck! What a brute. Let the celebration begin. Congratulations.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

dewy6068 said:


> Here she is. Perfect shot but she didn’t bleed hardly at all. Good thing I saw her go down! Disconnected her heart from lungs...all internal bleeding!


Crazy with that shot placement she didn't leave a red carpet for you to follow. Great job man & congrats!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

davewcrook said:


>


Great Buck, congratulaitions!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

sniper said:


> My son missed this buck tonight at last light..
> Used his 30 yd pin and shot over his back..Buck hung around 30 min after after dark sniffing his ilumanock and arrow..He didn't want to shoot again in low light..Only deer he saw.
> View attachment 335554
> 
> ...


O U C H ! !
Sounds like he didn't spook off, so got a chance he'll get another go-round @ him. Good luck snipe jr!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

davewcrook said:


> Finally got it to work. The eleven point I killed today


Hell yes!! Outstanding buck!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Swampdog467 said:


> So the wife killed a buck tonight, heaviest body we've gotten at home in Van Buren since 03. 175 dressed.


That is a really nice deer. Congratulations to her. Oh and you for having a wife to hunt with.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Swampdog467 said:


> Had to come back to the app to post the pic
> View attachment 335556
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well done!! Nice buck!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I’m waiting for Walt’s B1G1 forecast. I keep looking but can’t find it.


Oct 28 - Nov 7 will be B1G1 time. #waltcast


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Swampdog467 said:


> Thank you for the advice! Any particular one you would recommend to try? She is only shooting about 45lb draw weight
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would say Magnus ot steel force.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

buktruk said:


> I would say Magnus ot steel force.


Yes, Magnus Stingers are excellent too


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

he


davewcrook said:


>


heck of a deer. Nice work!!!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Swampdog467 said:


> Had to come back to the app to post the pic
> View attachment 335556
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Cool brow tines. Congrats!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Don’t wait too long!!! The rut is on!!





Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Don’t wait too long!!! The rut is on!!





Jacobf said:


> Got a call from my mom saying she has three mature does and a 6 in the front yard.





davewcrook said:


>


super nice how far did you have to drag that beast


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

davewcrook said:


>


STUD!!! Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Blo


Swampdog467 said:


> Thank you for the advice! Any particular one you would recommend to try? She is only shooting about 45lb draw weight
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Bloodrun gravediggers no bands awesome heads a cutting tip and opening wing blades cuts a swath and a bloodtrail Ray Charles could follow , I’m red green colorblind , I can follow the bloodrunning hiway .!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Swampdog467 said:


> Not much penetration with those darts she's shooting, but got the job done. She sent me a pic of the buck down at 6:15. The pic was taken from the stand, man I love tracking those!
> 
> It got even better when I got home from work at 9 and her, my daughter and grandson had the deer at the house and dressed!
> View attachment 335557
> ...


That is awesome, a family affair. You know what they say...A family that slay's together stay's together! Congrats to Mrs. Swamp, great buck and what a great experience for the whole family.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Grandriverrat said:


> That is a really nice deer. Congratulations to her. Oh and you for having a wife to hunt with.


Thanks, I got really lucky with that. She didn't start hunting until we had already been together for about seven years. I wouldn't trade hunting partners with anyone!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Swampdog467 said:


> Thank you for the advice! Any particular one you would recommend to try? She is only shooting about 45lb draw weight
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Magnus Stingers


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

davewcrook said:


> Finally got it to work. The eleven point I killed today



 STUD, What did that hoss weigh ?? CONGRATS !! 



Swampdog467 said:


> Had to come back to the app to post the pic
> View attachment 335556
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Very cool, specially the family helping out. Congrats to your wife.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

sniper said:


> Dave awesome buck!..Thats what we're talking about.!.Congrats..Any history with him??..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks. No history at all with him. I had a nice ten on camera, but it didn't have the split brow tine like the one I got.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> STUD, What did that hoss weigh ?? CONGRATS !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have a weight on him, I process my deer and don't have a scale. Family, yes,brother helping me drag and I never would have got the pics to load with the wife's help


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

retired dundo said:


> super nice how far did you have to drag that beast


Thanks,the drag was to far for two retired guys. About three hundred yards before we could put it on a cart.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

davewcrook said:


> Thanks,the drag was to far for two retired guys. About three hundred yards before we could put it on a cart.


Holy Smokes Dave ...three hundred yards...are you two retirees crazy...should have hired "Two Men & A Truck". 
Great Buck...enjoy the tons of meat.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

W


davewcrook said:


> Don't have a weight on him, I process my deer and don't have a scale. Family, yes,brother helping me drag and I never would have got the pics to load with the wife's help


Without the wife's help. Lol


----------

